

The Correct US Poverty Rate Is Around And About Zero - pdog
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2013/09/21/the-correct-us-poverty-rate-is-around-and-about-zero/

======
DerpDerpDerp
"Around and about zero" means that 1 in 20 people is in poverty, at least to
the author.

That means in the average classroom, you'd have 1.5 kids in poverty (if
classroom population reflected the general population; there are reasons to
think it doesn't).

I'm glad that kid-per-class is a non-issue to the author.

------
transfire
Food stamps and medicare do not make a person less poor.

